# Found a 1985 Bmw 745i Turbo



## terry007 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey, guys, I found this interesting BMW
with new Turbo and new cylinder head and no rust 
what do you think of it?
I like the older 7 series and don't know much about that turbo version, not even sure if it will pass CA smog check
Any comments?


----------



## charlesm5 (Sep 26, 2017)

Run some catalytic converter cleaner through the gas tank before getting it CA smog tested. That will definitely increase your chances of passing. Cataclean is the one I use.


----------



## funfunfer (Jan 25, 2007)

So let me go down my checklist:
E23 745, check
Arkisblau, check
Buffalo leather, check
Euro bumpers, check
Euro lights, check.
Yeah, that's about everything.

If you have trouble with California emissions testing you should send it on to Texas.

Lovely car. Kind of a unicorn. Good luck with the bureaucrats. :angel:


----------



## terry007 (Apr 16, 2007)

thank you, guys.
Is it a more reliable car than a regular 1986 735i?


----------

